# PSE Vendetta XS (2011 model)



## smpaul (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a pse vendetta xs nice bow shoots fast ans is very compact its for sale 600 with qad drop away and peep ,string loop complete for 700 w trophy ridge alpha 3 sight w led light and x coil , quiver


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got one and i really dig on it. I shot an AXE 6 last year and loved that thing too. Very smooth, fast, even though it is short ATA it feels better to me than the Z7, Maxxis 31 etc.. It's a killer bow and i wouldn't hesitate to pick one up.


----------



## jojo66 (May 17, 2010)

my gf has a vendetta xs and loves it i think its a great bow and had a tough time deciding on that or the axe 6.in the end i went with the axe for the little extra ATA and speed plus it just looked wicked in black


----------



## UKFAN (Nov 17, 2009)

I just bought my Vendetta XS last week. I shoot 28 and half inch draw, and at 62 lbs I am getting 291FPS shooting the thumper arrows with a wt of 395g. Very strong shooter with smooth draw. I had to retrain myself to handle the lack of valley (also shoot a Rytera Alien X) which i am accustom to in the Rytera. Finish is awesome and without flaw. Very minimal hand vibration and I feel this is as quiet a bow as I have shot or been near in a long time. I am very happy to have made this purchase and it will be part of my arsenal for a long time. I am considering picking up a second one as a back up on my hunting trips.


----------

